# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 07



## Yes We Can! (Jul 10, 2009)

As you may have noticed, Jude has stopped posting Monthly Competitions.
Does someone know why?
I've always enjoyed doing this (mostly as a proove for consistancy), so I thought I could post it this time, maybe he will do it next month again...

__________________________________________

So, here's how this competition works. I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take a 22/24 average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT (temporarily hosted here) can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. The results will be edited into this post as they come in, and then numbered at the end of the month so you can see where you came.

*NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form

```
Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
```


P.S. This is just for the 3x3x3 speedsolve. If you want to do other events, do them in AvGalen's weekly competition.

*Scrambles:*

1.	D2 F R' D' U2 B' F2 L R2 D B' F R2 B F' D2 U' L' R2 U2
2.	F' D2 B2 L R' B' L2 R' U' R2 F L2 R' F' L' F L B' R' U2
3.	R B2 F2 D U L2 R' F' L2 R D U' R F' D' U2 R2 F2 D2 U
4.	L2 B2 D L' B' F2 U' B' D' U' L' B2 F' R' D' R' U F2 R2 D'
5.	U L' R' U L B' R D2 U B L R2 D2 U' L U' L' B2 F2 U
6.	R2 D' U' B F2 R U2 L B2 L R2 B F2 D' U' R' U' F2 L B'
7.	U' L D2 U F2 L' D' U' B2 U2 L R2 B' L R2 F' R' U2 B2 F
8.	L2 R2 B' F L R D B' R D U2 B2 F U' L R' B2 L2 R2 D
9.	B' U' B R2 U' F D' U L R B2 R' U B' D B' F D L' R'
10.	F R U' B2 F' U L' D L2 D B F2 R' F2 D' B F D2 R2 B2
11.	L U2 B2 F2 U B' F2 U L U B U2 B2 U' F' L R U F' U'
12.	F' R B F2 D F' D' B D2 B' F2 L' D2 B' L D' B2 D U L'
13.	U F2 U2 B2 D2 U R B2 F' D U L2 R2 U' B D' L R2 D B'
14.	B2 F2 U B L R2 U2 R D' L2 R2 F' L2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 R2 F'
15.	R' F R2 B' F2 R2 D L' B' L2 R' F D U2 B2 L' D2 B R2 U
16.	L R D2 U' B2 U' L R' U B' L B2 R F' R2 B2 D U2 B2 D
17.	B' F L2 R2 D' L' U R B' R' B F2 L D L2 F2 L2 R2 B F
18.	F' D2 R B2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 F' U' B2 F2 L' B' D2 R
19.	U R F D F' R' D U2 B2 L2 R' B' F2 L B2 F L' D F2 L
20.	F D' U' R' B2 F2 U L' R D2 U' L R B' F2 L B D R' D
21.	F D U2 B2 F2 D' F' D2 L R D' R D' U F D B2 F2 D' F
22.	B2 F2 L' B' F' L' F U2 R D' B' F2 D' U' B F R' U2 R B'
23.	D' U2 L U L D' B D' L' D2 U L' R B2 F2 R' D B' F D2
24.	R B2 F' L2 D2 U R U' F2 R' D' R B' F2 L2 R B2 F2 L2 D

*Results:*

1. Escher 12.54
2. Fazrulz 12.77
3. Simon Crawford 12.87 
4. Mohamad Azraei 13.20
5. Maarten Smit 15.65
6. Patrick Jason Lim 17.72
7. rickcube 18.18
8. Max Neitzel 18.79
9. Ian 19.53
10. John Lee 19.73
11. Cornelius Dieckmann 20.70
12. Jackson Warley 20.86
13. Nitin Prasad 20.90
14. That70sShowDude 22.73
15. Mike Hughey 26.66
16. cookingfat 27.97
17. Lumej 31.28
18. Jamesdeanludlow 35.52
19. spdcbr 35.56
20. Mats Bergsten 54.93


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 10, 2009)

*Yes, We Can:* 20.70 (14.22, DNF)

_50 % were sub20... The 2 28.XY destroyed the average...
The good thing is: 17.86 avg5 and 19.27 avg12_


----------



## Escher (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes said:


> As you may have noticed, Jude has stopped posting Monthly Competitions.
> Does someone know why?



well, 'stopped posting monthly competitions' is a bit far - he's just been a bit late on the last 2 before this, since his internet connection (and memory ) is erratic. 
Anyway, he was on holiday from the end of june until the day before yesterday, explaining why this wasn't posted. Also, he cubes less often than he used to, Poker seems to have overtaken


----------



## byu (Jul 10, 2009)

Just wait. Jude will get it posted.


----------



## Escher (Jul 10, 2009)

byu said:


> Just wait. Jude will get it posted.



Nah, I've talked to him, he said it was absolutely fine that the OP had put it up.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

May I ask why the scrambles are 20 moves long?

Maarten Smit:

15.65 (12.18, 20.66)

That's what I'm talkin' about 

For anyone who's interested, times are:

17.14 16.18 (12.18) 15.38 14.58 17.78
13.62 15.70 13.30 13.94 (20.66) 16.66
17.46 17.78 13.78 15.54 15.86 17.46
14.58 15.86 15.54 18.58 12.18 15.38

Probably has a sub-14 avg5 somewhere...


----------



## John Lee (Jul 10, 2009)

John Lee: 19.73 (15.39, 25.35)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

Jackson Warley: 20.86 (16.63, 29.81*)

*I popped three times in that solve, cut me some slack.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 11, 2009)

Mats B 54.93 (40.50, 99.18)


----------



## mazei (Jul 11, 2009)

Mazei(Mohamad Azraei) : 13.20(11.12, 16.95)

The times at the start were wonderful. Sub-12s were plenty at the start. Then it took a turn for the worse. Sup-14....


----------



## Rune (Jul 11, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Mats B 54.93 (40.50, 99.18)



Does your daughter comment your times, Mats?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 11, 2009)

18.18 (14.59, 21.98)
I fell apart...


----------



## Jude (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes said:


> As you may have noticed, Jude has stopped posting Monthly Competitions.
> Does someone know why?



Oooh! Oooh! Me! I know!

Yeah, I was in Berlin till the 5th or 6th or something and then my internet went kaput and then it was UK masters so I haven't been able to do it. Thanks Yes, We Can! for posting this, much appreciated 

EDIT: I haven't actually stopped posting the competitions, I just missed this one.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 13, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Mats B 54.93 (40.50, 99.18)
> ...



Hah, hah, that's nice! We well know where we stand. But yes, she wants
me to learn some more OLL. She knows 43 or was it 46. But as long as
I still have something to teach her (read: blind) it is ok.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 13, 2009)

Nitin Prasad: 20.90 (16.65, 26.34)


----------



## Ian (Jul 14, 2009)

Ian : 19.53 (14.40, DNF)

I even don't believe with the best RA of 5 that I got.

Average: 15.82
Standard Deviation: 0.31
Best Time: 14.40
Worst Time: 18.70
Individual Times:
1.	(14.40)	
2.	(18.70)	
3.	15.86	
4.	15.43	
5.	16.18	

Wow


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 20, 2009)

Jude said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > As you may have noticed, Jude has stopped posting Monthly Competitions.
> ...



LOL ^^ Then you have been staying in the city, where this competition was posted XD
Where exactly in Berlin?


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jul 21, 2009)

*18.79 * (14.93, 24.13)

Thank you so much for this scrambles. Just got an new average of 5 PB with 16,42 seconds


----------



## Escher (Jul 21, 2009)

*12.54* (11.06, 15.07)

Best RA of 5: 
Average: 11.91
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 11.06
Worst Time: 12.95
Individual Times:
1.	12.56	
2.	12.10	
3.	11.07	
4.	(12.95)	
5.	(11.06)	

Best RA of 12:
Average: 12.43
Standard Deviation: 0.53
Best Time: 11.66
Worst Time: 13.69

I will be sub 12 soon  
Funnily enough, practicing ZZ seems to make me better at Fridrich, which I can't complain about!
No sub 11s though...


----------



## patrickjason91 (Jul 23, 2009)

Patrick Jason Lim: 17.72 (13.00, 35.34)



---Wonder my worst time was sub36...it was because I haven't cubed that much..I had many mistakes on that worst solve...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 23, 2009)

That70sShowDude 22.73 (18.62, 36.41)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey: 26.66 (22.11, 35.08)

I started out well - my beginning average 10/12 was 25.29! But it seemed like I fatigued a bit; I wasn't concentrating well in the second half and my lookahead got significantly worse. I had 4 solves over 30 seconds in the second half. 

I'm still happy with this, though - it's much better than my usual average. It seems like I almost always add some CRC to my cube right before doing these, and I forget how much it helps.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 27, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow : 35.52 (26.16, 42.48)


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 27, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> jamesdeanludlow : 35.52 (26.16, 42.48)



You're improving quick !

I always forget to do this comp, here goes > 

27.97 (20.38, 34.31)


----------



## Lumej (Jul 29, 2009)

Lumej: 31.28 (25.14, 36.33)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 29, 2009)

*I added the results for this month now.
Even if there are still 2 days to go... You can still compete, I'll add your time then!*


----------



## mazei (Jul 31, 2009)

My name is spelled wrong :'(


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 31, 2009)

Corrected  
Great job btw!!


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2009)

*12.77* (9.42, 16.88)

This just sucked...........

The start failed, and I gradually improved, but still, it sucked so badly.

I lost to Rowan


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> *12.77* (9.42, 16.88)
> 
> This just sucked...........
> 
> ...



Is it acceptable to rub it in? Probably not, but I'd like to 
You still pwnt my single though


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2009)

Bleh, singles count for nothing.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

35.65 
Dang it! Worst set of solves in months!

edit: and....I JUST noticed that this months solves were over.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 31, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> 35.65
> Dang it! Worst set of solves in months!
> 
> edit: and....I JUST noticed that this months solves were over.



It wasn't too late actually...
I addes your result!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm gonna do this later and edit this post 

*hopes for sub-13*

Success!

Simon Crawford: *12.87* (10.45, 16.77)

I've done a Rowan: ~250 solves in a day. I, however, have an excuse, as I am ill


----------



## Jude (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should post August's thread or not. If anyone else wants to do it, they can, but otherwise I don't mind posting it!


----------



## Escher (Aug 2, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I've done a Rowan: ~250 solves in a day. I, however, have an excuse, as I am ill



Haha, so am I, so I'm doing even more than usual 



Jude said:


> I'm not sure if I should post August's thread or not. If anyone else wants to do it, they can, but otherwise I don't mind posting it!



You may as well, it is august!


----------

